# Devizes CCC Site Next To Three Magpies 4 - 6 December



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

As we cannot make it to the shopping weekend due to needing to be in the Devizes area we have booked into the CCC Club site next to Kennet and Avon.

Anyone going to be there during weekend of 4th - 6th December?

Our first weekend away in the new van. Can't wait.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Chris

Would probably have joined you as we have a free night to use up, but our village has an open evening. Entertainment, street stalls, Father Christmas for the kids AND free drinks and nibbles in all the shops. Usually end up staggering home so where would you go? :wink: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Pollydoddle,

We will probably pop round the Three Magpies for a jar or three, then stagger back to the Motorhome and polish off a few glasses of wine, plus for me a selection of malt whiskies that I really must try!

Our 12 yo Daughter Eleanor is going to a Wedding and being looked after by our 32 yo Daughter on the Saturday. Heaven knows when they will drop Eleanor off!

Have a great one. What village do you live in?

Regards

Chris


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Were you aware that 'Three Magpies Pub' has campsite of its own with EHU @ £9.50 per night, the reviews from UK Campsite guide are good and you will have less distance to stagger back so more drinking time!
I have not stayed there but am going to book for weekend mid Jan.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dusty,

Thanks for that. We want to go to the CCC site as Eleanor will need to brush up well and be ready for the wedding on Saturday!

Anyway already booked and paid for.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

On site and set up. Had lunch and first beer!

Oyster satellite all working.

Christmas lights are up in the RV, heaters on luverrly and cosy.

Just waiting for Claire and Eleanor to join me!

Chris


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

If you go along the canal (turn right out of camp and wander up to bridge) there is quite a nice walk/cycle along the tow path. One way takes you to devizes, not far at all!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for that Rainbowchasers. We only live about 6 miles away, just the other side of Devizes, but in all those years I have never seen the locks.

Hoping to see them at sunrise in the morning to take some photos. If my luck is in there will be some mist, but maybe that is wishful thinking!

We have friends coming this evening and will be going to the Three Magpies for dinner. Hope the food is better than my last visit!

Regards

Chris


----------



## granneb (May 27, 2008)

Have a great weekend, I'm sure you will.

Graham


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Graham,

Great fun so far, just learning the foibles of the new RV over the Winnebago.

I had a good sleep apart from putting the awning away in the night as I forgot to bring the strap!

Regards

Chris


----------



## granneb (May 27, 2008)

G2EWS said:


> I had a good sleep apart from putting the awning away in the night as I forgot to bring the strap!


Done [email protected] 3am.................Greeeeeeeeeeeeeat fun


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

granneb said:


> G2EWS said:
> 
> 
> > I had a good sleep apart from putting the awning away in the night as I forgot to bring the strap!
> ...


Same time! Neither Claire nor Eleanor heard me or the awning flapping away!

Chris


----------

